# The Fenix



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

Here I am againg with this nwe layout (the old one i lost because of acid of parquet it's old story today...) and i hope you'll like it. It's suitable for 2 cariba and i'll try to reproduce them in the future.

I started in putting a fonded tree (treated by plastivel and hot water) in the tank and fixing it with many big seiryu stones

after it i put on the 3d granito stone juwel with the same colour of the rocks i used and then i put into the ada amazzonia II bottom

i started in put into the water and then some plants.

I called this new layout in this way because like the mithical bird, it's growing on the dust of the old one... so here is the Fenix!
Hope you'll like it!


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

Please Mods... put in order that mix of pics.. Thanks a lot


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

looks nice!

Can you post what kind of plants you are using in this set up? As well as the lights etc. do you have your fish already in another tank? Do you know they are male and female.

Any more information you could provide would be nice to read.

Thanks


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

woah... that is epic.


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

Inflade said:


> looks nice!
> 
> Can you post what kind of plants you are using in this set up? As well as the lights etc. do you have your fish already in another tank? Do you know they are male and female.
> 
> ...


The plants are: Hemianthus at the base of the roots, Micranthemum umbrosum as main field, Cabomba Caroliniana (i like it not so tall so i want to keep it soft and small, in the back i put some Siamensis too. At the feet of Cabomba i put some ninphea lotus red and green tiger too.
I use 2 white t5 and 2 fiji pink t5 as light + add biohumina (a sort of humic acids and darker of the water)
I've already my fishes in another tank: 2 little cariba still dont know if they are m/f but i keep them in a small sohal of 4 fishes so i'll select later the 2 that will be a couple









Sorry for my bad english... i hope you understand...

Thanks a lot to everybody!

Because the top of the root goes too much out from the water... why dont use it to put some moss extra in order to have a sort of open space from tank?


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

HGI said:


> woah... that is epic.


Thanks a lot. New pic after fixing the 2nd 3d juwel panel...


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

That tank is going to look great when it grows in!


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

Sanjo Eel said:


> That tank is going to look great when it grows in!


Thanks a lot m8!
This was the ex-layout... http://www.aac.acuavida.com/gallery/AAC_2010/grandes_acuarios/G0021/ but the one i'm doing now will be better i thik. more suitable for caribas and less expansive for me


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very well thought out setup. looks real nice. keep up the good work


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> very well thought out setup. looks real nice. keep up the good work


Revolution in my layout... Nobody since now has put together seiryu stone and dragon stones? A new frontier is opening in my mind.. like in nature where it's impossible to find only 1 kind of stone i tried a new style. Hope you like it as manny does









According of this new colors of the mixed stones i put a brighter sand too. What do you think my friends?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

I think your Manny lives in a paradise







Very well done!


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

ksls said:


> I think your Manny lives in a paradise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

DanieleRoma said:


> I think your Manny lives in a paradise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot
[/quote]






a video from begin to nowadays...


----------

